

Associated Press will try to implement DRM on browser-viewable text - mcantelon
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/24/business/media/24content.html?_r=1

======
quoderat
Ahahahahahahahahaha! Ahahahahahaha!

Ah, the old media will be dying sooner than I thought.

